# I did something stupid...Scale Trains Big Blow Turbine



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

Ok, I've been watching news about it even before I jumped back in HO and joined a local club with the 6yr old. News blurbs, manufacturer videos, etc.

Life long UP fan and even owned stock in them for the last 23 years. Love the Jabelman steam, Neuhart double engines and variety of turbines and power in general.

So.................

After many jokes at the club about "How I needed one" or me asking people "Please don't talk about" jokingly and the same at the local hobby shop that all changed last week. Had a discussion about it and he mentioned he should have 1-2 extra when they come in. So I just said the hell with it and placed my order for one. Shock of shocks he opened up the binder on the counter with all the Scale Trains info(which I somehow missed) and called the order in there I noticed like another 12 people had also ordered one from him as well.

So who else is with me and ordered one?

I almost feel guilty, it's more than double my next most expensive engine.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I guess you're the only one. 

Don't we deserve a picture?:dunno:
Why don't you show it off?

Don't feel guilty, tell yourself you deserve it.


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

I have one of the museum quality ones on order, just waiting.


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

Believe it or not, I had not heard of this new model yet. Went and checked it out and......YES. WANT IT. 

Back in 2009 I blew over $200 on an Athearn Turbine and tender. Swore I would never spend that kind of $$$ on a new locomotive again....and I haven't. But the UP turbines are a strong draw...and I don't even model the UP. 

If I had the funds I'd do it right now:smokin:


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

Big Ed said:


> I guess you're the only one.
> 
> Don't we deserve a picture?:dunno:
> Why don't you show it off?
> ...


Google "scale trains big blow" lol. No pics because its on pre-order.

I feel guilty kinda, but I've also worked 28 of last 32 nights 12 hrs at a time and have 2 more mths of it to go



ncrc5315 said:


> I have one of the museum quality ones on order, just waiting.


High roller! Sweet set up there. Was drooling over that one, but I'm going to run it and run it some more. Are you going ot run it?



JNXT 7707 said:


> Believe it or not, I had not heard of this new model yet. Went and checked it out and......YES. WANT IT.
> 
> Back in 2009 I blew over $200 on an Athearn Turbine and tender. Swore I would never spend that kind of $$$ on a new locomotive again....and I haven't. But the UP turbines are a strong draw...and I don't even model the UP.
> 
> If I had the funds I'd do it right now:smokin:


I'm a sucker for big UP power......Unlimited Power and all that.

It's more than double my next most expensive engine..... I am a big sale guy. Ebay finds for cheap or train show stuff. Being patient is good to and waiting for discount codes and the like. I can fix most things too, when not working stupid and have the patience for it.

As a side not, trainworld does honor the 10% off coupon in MR even on their sale items. That's how I scored my FEF-2 couple weeks back


----------



## riogrande (Apr 28, 2012)

I didn't order any but they do look gorgeous. I'm more of an D&RGW and SP fan of the 1970's and 80's and can't keep up with the new products that are right for that focus, let alone a big UP turbine. As it is, I just blew a couple hundred on 7 of the new Wheels of Time HO SP bulkhead flat cars that are selling fast, but they are iconic lumber cars of the Pacific Northwest so they are must haves.

Cheers


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

riogrande said:


> I didn't order any but they do look gorgeous. I'm more of an D&RGW and SP fan of the 1970's and 80's and can't keep up with the new products that are right for that focus, let alone a big UP turbine. As it is, I just blew a couple hundred on 7 of the new Wheels of Time HO SP bulkhead flat cars that are selling fast, but they are iconic lumber cars of the Pacific Northwest so they are must haves.
> 
> Cheers


Well heres to someone hopefully making some Krauss Mafei's for ya!


----------



## riogrande (Apr 28, 2012)

3.8TransAM said:


> Well heres to someone hopefully making some Krauss Mafei's for ya!


They pre-date my modeling time frame so not really interested. But I'm sure there will be some who will open their wallets for KM's.


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

Should be seeing these by mid September!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Woot! Woot!

So is this all the folks from here on the Big Blow train?


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

I'm die-hard Espee/Cotton Belt exclusively...
But if I had the bucks, I'd get the Rivet Counter with LokSound, and run the beans out of it.


----------



## Freightliner (Jul 30, 2016)

I've spent more on vintage brass! I can't remember the last brand new engine I've bought.


----------



## Freightliner (Jul 30, 2016)

Never mind! Just saw the MSRP! I've spent less lol.


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

Freightliner said:


> Never mind! Just saw the MSRP! I've spent less lol.


 Who pays MSRP? Not me.

Should end up with it for roughly the preorder price for the Rivet Counter version with sound, so I did okay and order thru the local brick and mortar store to boot! That will include tax, so I should be good to go.

Next paycheck I will drop a $100 and basically owe nothing when it gets in


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

We should be under the 2 week mark now, maybe a little less if we're lucky.

Just hope when I get the call its when I'm off work and a day I can go to the club!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

First truck went to UPS from Scaletrains today!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I hope mine was on it, would be awesome to get for next week since I'm on vacation!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I just got my UP water tenders today from ScaleTrains. Yesterday I got an email
from them and it had a video Of the warehouse. It is full of turbines and email was 
to let people know they were shipping turbines. Took 4 days for my package to get
to me. Its a cool engine. The water tenders are going up $15 more oct 1. I bet their other stuff is going up also. I bet you get it next week. Enjoy it. ScaleTrains not cheap but
good stuff.

I was able to track my package but yours is going to hobby shop first.

The video showed at least 25 pallets loaded with turbines. They said all but 1 pallet was presold.


----------



## brownwolf66 (Jul 9, 2013)

Would this be the locomotive in question?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Union_Pacific_GTELs

Ahh yes,it is.


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

If buying this model is stupid, then add me to the list. I'm reactivating my model railroad activities after a decade away from it. Started looking for a good forum and Google brought this one up at the top.

The first thread I looked at was this one. Wow! As a lifelong UP modeler, and someone who has hungered for a "Big Blow" for the past 25 years, this is like dangling candy in front of a hungry kid.

Next morning off to the local hobby shop where I hadn't been for a number of years. Yes, they had them coming in this week. Most spoken for, but maybe a "rivet counter" model would be available. Nope, I want a "Museum Model". So, I'm first on the list if someone declines theirs. Otherwise, I'll go on-line and find one. Might end up stooping to a "rivet counter" model. 

I can see you guys are dangerous. First look at the forum and I'm minus $750.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Deane, go to scaletrains.com and either get their phone number or order one
on the site. No tax and free shipping, unless you live in Tenn. If you really want one
I would not wait too long. Welcome back to the hobby and to the forum. UP fan here
also.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Welcome to the forum, Deane!


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

Thanks time warp.

MoPac, your advice is right on. I'll give my local guy until the shipment arrives, which should be no later than Thursday, then go for one at Scale Trains.

BTW, anyone who is interested in UP, I have a number of UP photos posted from the late 60's. The head of UP public relations took me on a full day tour of the facilities to shoot up close and personal.

http://www.pbase.com/deanej/trains

There's a well weathered (by nature) Big Blow shot on a bridge in West Omaha. I had called the PR department and asked to be notified when a Turbine was coming into town. They did, and this was the result.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Great photos. I enjoyed them. Thanks for showing.


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

Deane Johnson said:


> Thanks time warp.
> 
> MoPac, your advice is right on. I'll give my local guy until the shipment arrives, which should be no later than Thursday, then go for one at Scale Trains.
> 
> ...


Support your local place first if the place is worth it  

Nice pics! Don't happen to have any good shots of GP9s and GP9Bs in their original schemes from the 50s by chance?

Almost forgot, "Welcome to stupid"


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

I didn't shoot any in the 50's. Got my first camera in about 1959, a Kodak Signet 80 rangefinder. I knew about as much about photography then as I did rocket science. I started more serious railroad photography in the mid-sixties so I missed the early paint schemes.

If I had only known what I know now about how useful good photos would be, I'd have approached it much more diligently.


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

Holy #[email protected]%#$#$'ing awesome.

Got mine today, it's heavy, it's nice and it's loud as hell....

Think I got a headache :laugh:


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

3.8TransAM said:


> Holy #[email protected]%#$#$'ing awesome.
> 
> Got mine today, it's heavy, it's nice and it's loud as hell....
> 
> Think I got a headache :laugh:


So it works? :laugh:


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Maybe we should give him some time alone. :laugh:


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

I just picked up mine this evening. The Museum models were all spoken for, but one guy declined his. I got number 18.

I saw one on the test track at the store. One beautiful sight.


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

I threw some pics up on my clubs Facebook page I've started.

Basic pics and one video of turbine on and spooling down.

I'll get some more up here shortly also. Check the newsfeed or go to videos, gimme a little bit to get the others up.

https://www.facebook.com/lakeshorerra/

Please do me a favor and like it if you like the page, comments and reviews would be appreciated as well.

Thanks


----------

